# [INVITE ONLY] Immortality



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Welcome to my second RPG. Unlike my first RPG, this is an INVITE ONLY. I have invite 10 or 11 people even though we need 9. It is on a first come, first accepted basis.

IMMORTALITY
It is the year 2121. There have been many advances in technology, such as robots and nanobots. You are part of a group of rebels, called Conquering Death, and you ignore all of new technology. Your team uses weapons used in the 2000s: guns, knives, daggers, even swords. But your eye is on the true prize: the path to immortality. Scientists have just discovered a substance that can make you live for all eternity. Another group, called Evorion, wants this substance to destroy it. They also use past weapons.They believe that this substance shall bring the world to chaos.

You can choose either team to join. The team doesn't only consist of 5 people. There are also NPC members, which you can decide to play one of them. You are all trying to get Substance X, the immortality potion.

Rules:
1. No godmodding. (Of Course)
2. You can only control one (1) character (unless you decided to also control one (1) NPC.) 
3. I am the leader of Conquering Death and leader of Evorion.
4. Regular forum rules apply. There can be mild cussing, though.
5. Put "Immortal" in your post to show that you read this.
6. No chat speak.

Here's the form:
Forum Name: (Forum name, duh.)
Name: (Your character's name)
Age: (human age)
Gender: (Male or Female)
Team: (Conquering Death or Evorion)
Weapon: (Any kind of weapon as long as it isn't all futuristic.)
Personality: (Describe the character's personality)
History: (Describe the character's history)
Other: (Anything else you want to add.

Here's my form(s):
Forum Name: pikachu629
Name: Aliasan Fletcher
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Team: Conquering Death (Leader)
Weapon: Sword
Personality: Aliasan is a very calm person. He often helps injured people.
History: Aliasan became the leader of Conquering Death after his father had died trying to get Substance X. He was raised by his father alone, so he would constantly know about the wherebouts of the substance.
Other: He wishes to be immortal.

Forum Name: pikachu629
Name: Remios Eplex
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Team: Evorion (Leader)
Weapon: Diamond-tipped dagger.
Personality: Remios is a hot-tempered person. He gets angry very easily, sometimes for no reason at all.
History: Not very much is known about Remios's history, except that he was an orphan.
Other: He wishes that people would stop trying to become immortal.

Conquering Death
1. Leader - Aliasan Fletcher/pikachu629
2. Blakkisin/Bakuphoon
3. Jackson Pikari/Blaziking 175
4. Ketsu Kibi/Ketsu
5. Felix Mercury/Mercury
6. NPC - Severus (M)
7. NPC - Omorus (F)
8. NPC - Remus (M)
9. NPC - Nymphadora (F)
10. NPC - Lucius (M)

Evorion
1. Leader - Remios Explex/pikachu629
2. Zephyr/Zephyrous Castform
3. Aria/Darksong
4. Cockatrice/Cryptica
5. Aubrey/Silver
6. Niren Valtis/Reventhas
7. NPC - Kandra (F)
8. NPC - Ernie (M)
9. NPC - Perry (M)
10. NPC - Ectamy (F)


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Bakuphoon's Form:



> WOW! Another invite only thread! And I'm invited! They seem to be quite popular now <.<
> 
> Ever read or seen Harry Potter, pikachu :P
> 
> ...


Yeah I have read Harry Potter. That's where I got the names.

Cryptica and Darksong sorry but can you post your forms again? Sorry about that.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 21, 2008)

I like how you used character from Harry Potter to name some of the NPCs X3

Forum Name: Zephyrous Castform
Name: Bradley Zephyr (Prefers to be referred to by his surname)
Age: 23
Gender: Male
Team: Evorion
Weapon: Nunchaku
Personality: Somewhat laid-back and optimistic but does concentrate if seriousness is required.
History: Zephyr heard of Conquering Death a few years ago and was disgusted by the idea. He is a naturalist and is obsessed with anything to do with nature. He lives rather strangely, in a treehouse in the middle of a forest away from civilisation. He made most of his possessions, such as his clothes and his nunchaku.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

You were supposed to put Immortal somewhere on there, but you're accepted.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah. Sorry!


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm thinking about making this RPG open to everyone. Is that a good idea?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 21, 2008)

so i herd u leik harry potter

Forum Name: Blaziking 175
Name: Jackson Pickari (I'm baaaad at making up last names)
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Team: Conquering Death (I want to be with the people named after Harry Potter characters!)
Weapon: A ten barrel bazooka pistol.
Personality: Jackson is usually quiet, but has a dark personality. He tends to be timid, but tries not to show it.
History: Everyone in Jackson's family died from various accidents when he was young. It is because of this that Jackson has such a dark personality and is often reclusive. He is a part of Conquering Death because he wishes to be immortal and not suffer the same fate as his family.
Other: Hello.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

heh heh
Accepted.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 21, 2008)

Forum Name: Ketsu
Name: Ketsu Kibi
Age: 15 in looks, 30 in mind, but she won't say her age.
Gender: female
Team: Conquering Death
Weapon: An handgun
Personality: Kind and trusting. However, do not get on her bad side. Likes manga.
History: She won't say. In fact, she almost looks... transparent.
Other: She says she wants the potion to help mankind become immortal, but her true motives aren't clear...


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Ketsu is accepted.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

Forum Name: Darksong
Name: Aria
Age: 23
Gender: Female
Team: Evorion
Weapon: Bow and arrow
Personality: Aria is serious, and is not easily distracted. She concentrates hard, and usually ignores others. Once Aria makes up her mind, there is no changing it. She thinks that nature is best and dislikes the idea of being immortal. Aria is a vegetarian and does not kill innocent creatures. Aria loves animals of all sorts. Aria takes notes of anything new.
 EDIT - I forgot to add that she is tutored by Jack "Cockatrice" Nightstar, Cryptica's character, about dragons.
History: Aria grew up next to a large forest, where she explored a lot. Her mother and father were killed by mountain lions when Aria was 14, and she lived on her own from then on. 
Other: nope


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

*repost*

Forum Name: Cryptica
Name: His name is Jack Nightstar, but he likes to be called Cockatrice.
Age: 24
Gender: Male
Team: Evorion
Weapon: A silver scimitar.
Personality: Calm, but ferocious when provoked. Jack is furious when called by his real name and often acts as nasty as a dragon for awhile after it happens. He carries a small book in his pocket, which contains information about various types of dragons. It has many blank pages where he sketches and takes notes. Jack is intelligent and relies usually on logic.
History: Jack was raised by his mother and father, but his father died in a war. The day he learned about Substance X, he wanted to destroy it and keep anyone from using it for evil purposes.
Other: He believes being immortal causes chaos among everyone.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Cryptica and Darksong are accepted. 
only two more people and then we can start.
(I'll also play Evorion's Leader)


----------



## Mercury (Aug 21, 2008)

Only just noticed my notification!

Forum Name: Mercury
Name: Felix Mercury (No, not related to Freddie Mercury)
Age: 12
Gender: Male
Team: Conquering Death
Weapon: Handgun
Personality: Normally very quiet and shy, but when Felix is aroused, he has a nasty temper and will stop at nothing to get his way.
History: When his father died after an asthma attack, Felix vowed he would someday get the substance that brings *immortality* and save the world.
Other: Has asthma like his father.

I do have asthma, but that's not my real name, and yes, you can die of a really bad asthma attack.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Mercury is accepted! One person to go before we start!


----------



## Silver (Aug 21, 2008)

Forum Name: Silver
Name: Aubrey
Age: 13
Gender:Female
Team:Evorion
Weapon: sword
Personality:kind,sweet,belivies imortality is wrong
History: No one knows where she came from.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Silver is accepted, but I won't begin until Reventhas posts his form. He will be part of Team Evorion.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 21, 2008)

And here it is:
Forum Name: Reventhas
Name: Niren Valtis
Age: 19
Gender: Male
Team: Evorian(not much choice there)
Weapon: Blade Tonfa.
Personality: Calm and difficult to anger, but becomes berserk when he is.
History: At his birth he was placed in numerous scientific experiements, to create a living weapon. However, due to his calm personality, he was thrown out for a better test subject. He was then taken in by a master fighter  that taught him how to use his Tonfa.
Other:Immortal


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 21, 2008)

Okay. Now we can start.
((When you post something, put your team name in brackets before your post.))

[CONQUERING DEATH]
Aliasan was waiting at the Base. It was located under the streets, in a secret passageway in the wall of the MetroTrack station. _Where is the rest of the team?_ he thought. He took his sword and began polishing his blade. 
"I thought I told them to come at 6:00 PM," he said aloud. He looked at his watch. It read *5:50 PM*. "Heh heh, oops they have 10 minutes to go."

[EVORION]
Remios was on his HoverBike. He rode toward his apartment. _Damn!_, he thought, _It seems like nobody is here yet!_ He entered the building and went to the elevator. He pressed the _17_ button and began to rise upward. The elevator arrived at the 17th floor and the doors opened. Remios exited the elevator and walked toward his room.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 21, 2008)

Aria followed the sidewalk until she reached the front of the apartment. Since she was new to Evorion, she waited for someone to come along and tell her what to do next.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 21, 2008)

Niren walked to the apartment, walking slowly. Seeing Aria, he quickened his pace, walking up to her. "Hello, are you part of Evorian as well?" He asked, extending his hand.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 21, 2008)

Cockatrice sauntered down the sidewalk, head forward and his hands in his pockets. His right hand was on his handbook as he entered the apartment. _I have no idea what to do,_ he thought. He saw a girl standing in the middle of the first floor. Cockatrice leaned against the wall.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 22, 2008)

Aria nodded. When she turned around, she saw Cockatrice. "Hi, Cockatrice," she greeted. "Do you have anything new to teach me?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 22, 2008)

"Maybe when we find out where we're supposed to be," replied Cockatrice. He was Aria's part-time tutor in dragons. "One thing right now: Did you know that cockatrices are not dragons, but descendants of the archaeopteryx?"


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

Zephyr woke up slowly and climbed out of his bed, which was actually just a load of leaves and grass woven together. He stood up and got changed, then took his nunchaku from the small table in the corner of the treehouse. He walked over to the doorway and climbed out, hanging, monkey-like, from a thick, nearby branch as he hid the entrance to his home with some large leaves.

He jumped between the branches towards the ground and then ran off, barefooted as always, until he came to the city. He put the nunchaku together so they resembled some sort of long, wooden baton so as not to arouse suspicion, then made his way through the crowds, getting a few strange, scared glances from his dirty hair and wild appearance. As he neared the apartment, he saw a few people outside it, and so ran the last stretch of pavement, coming to a halt behind Cockatrice.


----------



## Mercury (Aug 22, 2008)

Felix knew he was ten minutes early, but he still had to find the place. Inside a wall in the MetroTrack station. What was this? Harry Potter? He glanced around, looking for any clues. There. The wall was suddenly lighter. Felix walked over to it, and was suddenly in a passageway. He ran down it.


----------



## Mewtwo (Aug 22, 2008)

*gets invited to RP*
Sorry,if it doesn't have Pokemon or Digimon,I'm going to decline the invatation.Sorry!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 22, 2008)

((Mewtwo, please do that in PM, not the thread! Plus, it's full. Also, alternete usiverse version of Ketsu. Why? She's from a Pokémon fanfiction. Well, and also this.))

A brown haired teenager walked to the base. She adjusted the glasses affixed over her hazel eyes. Her clothing was looked outdated, as she wore a purplish-pink top over a pink long sleeved shirt. She also wore a jean mini-skirt with black leggings underneath.

She was known as Ketsu Kibi.

_So this will be the first time I've interacted with others in... I don't know how long..._ she thought to herself as she reached the base. "Hello?" called out a slightly quiet voice from disuse, though it was slightly gruff.


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

Aubrey walking up to the first floor of the apartment and saw three others. "Hello,are you part of team Evorian too?" she asked calmly.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 22, 2008)

Aria nodded and wrote something in her notebook. "I see the resemblance (sp?)," she said as she flipped back to a page where there was a well-drawn image of a cockatrice. "What do cockatrice eggs look like?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 22, 2008)

Cockatrice looked in his book. "They are a dark colour with flecks of lighter colours on them," he stated, attempting to describe the picture. "About as tall as three toads, or one coiled snake." He looked around. Others had arrived. "Hello," he said.
_Why am I getting involved in a lesson when we don't know what we're supposed to be doing?_


----------



## Darksong (Aug 22, 2008)

Aria took her time to draw an egg next to the cockatrice.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

"...Hi." Zephyr greeted, throwing his head back to look up at the apartment. "What do we do now? Why aren't we going in?"


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 22, 2008)

[CONQUERING DEATH]
"Hey!" yelled a male voice from behind Ketsu. "What are you doing?" Aliasan stepped out. "It's okay, Lucius. She's one of us." he said. "C'mon in." Lucius nodded and then introduced the female behind him. "This is my sister, Omorus," Lucius said. 

[EVORION]
Remios walked out of his apartment and left the building. He saw a group of people standing near the apartment. "Hey who are you guys?" he said angrily. Then he dropped his voice. "You guys part of Team Evorion?"


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

"Of course. Do I look like a normal person?" Zephyr grinned, showing his broken, dirty teeth. "Yeah, I joined Evorion ages ago. Do you really not remember me? I'm offended." he joked.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ketsu put on the biggest smile she could manage without looking creepy. "It's nice to meet you. I'm Ketsu. Ketsu Kibi," she said while walking in, "I'm glad to be here."

She looked away and instead stared at her feet. The fact that she could ever so slightly see the floor though them made her frown. _But... That's why I joined..._ she thought to herself, perking up a bit.


----------



## Silver (Aug 22, 2008)

"I think all us out here are part of Evorion." said Aubrey smiling.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 23, 2008)

Aria nodded. "Aubrey's right." She slipped her notebook back into her pocket.


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 23, 2008)

((This RPG is closed for a week or so. Please dont post anything.))


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 29, 2008)

[CONQUERING DEATH]
"Well, c'mon in," Aliasan said. "We still have to wait for the rest of the team though." Lucius nodded.

[EVORION]
"Oh, hey Zephyr," Remios said. "Well, don't just stand there, follow me!"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 29, 2008)

Cockatrice looked up. "Follow? Okay." He did nothing else, however.


----------



## Darksong (Aug 29, 2008)

Aria hopped behind Cockatrice. She was excited for anything that would come her way.


----------



## Silver (Aug 29, 2008)

"Oh! Wait for me please!" shouted Aubrey following behind Aria.


----------

